# If you found out your husband



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

Had made a fb and gmail account as a women would you be worried


----------



## biola (Dec 28, 2012)

I'd definitely be worried.You should keep an eye on him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah you should go through his chat logs and emails.

Btw aren't you the poster that cheated on her first husband and married her AP? Hmmm.....


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

You bet!


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

He says he did it for a social experiment but he has already lied about it

When I found the gmail account he tried to say the computer had been hacked but then I did a bit more digging and found that his phone number was on it


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

BjornFree said:


> Yeah you should go through his chat logs and emails.
> 
> Btw aren't you the poster that cheated on her first husband and married her AP? Hmmm.....


Yep that was me, go ahead tell me I deserve it 

I already know


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jan 17, 2013)

Cwtchbunny said:


> Yep that was me, go ahead tell me I deserve it
> 
> I already know


For all those that have been cheated on, let us take a moment and enjoy the Karma train pulling in to town. Definitely getting what you deserve. :smthumbup:


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

Cwtchbunny said:


> Yep that was me, go ahead tell me I deserve it
> 
> I already know


I'm not going to criticize your decision, its your life.

But if it were me I'd hightail out of this marriage. Too much risk involved if you're planning to bring kids into the fold. AP's don't generally make good spouses. So kids, don't marry your AP.

WHat did the emails say? Was he mailing men or women?


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

This is a different situation, a different post.

I find this to be very odd behavior. It doesn't sound like you are getting a clear answer to why the FB was opened.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

He created a fb as a women? Well lets see......not trying to hook up women...he wants to be female??? Is he bi???? Girl....you need to sit him down and get some answers! Too many possibilities on this one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

I can't find any emails on the account although he would have had chance to delete any evidence 

That was the point of the thread, I wondered if you guys had any idea how to recover any deleted emails on fb


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Once the messages are permanently deleted, it's impossible to retrieve them.

If any messages are in archive, go to the persons page in question and push the send message tab. This will bring up previous messages. This is how it works on my Facebook through the Facebook app. I don't have a computer I use regularly, so I'm not sure if it would work the same.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

I would worry, Manti Te'o situation comes to mind, he may be having mental issues or is a con artist. I think this goes beyond an infidelity issues which already a hard thing to deal with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

He is doing something bad. The best way to catch him is to think like him and put yourself in his position. What would you do if you did not want to get caught?

I am sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Cwtchbunny said:


> Yep that was me, go ahead tell me I deserve it
> 
> I already know


I wouldn't say you deserve it, but he does know about your propensity to cheat and maybe he is trying to check up on you this way. He creates a fake FB profile as a woman and friends you to keep tabs on your actions. The general idea around here is that women open up to other women, so maybe he is trying that angle as he suspects something.

The other option is that maybe he is trying to use the same angle to get close to another woman that he is interested in or hide it from her husband, as he too has the propensity to cheat.

Definitely suspicious.


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

I would simply ask him what's up....

Since you were outed as a cheater...you know what to look for you have unique experience as a cheater to know one and to know what lengths some will take...

Last person made a good point about checking out your behavior by posting as a woman

If it were my SO, I'd be asking some sexuality/sexual preference/pecadillo questions of him......any of your undergarments missing or stretched out a bit?? He could be simply experimenting with cross-dressing (a usually a male heterosexual phenomenon)

Karma is a byatch isn't she.....perhaps you didn't know the OM as well as you thought...


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

Cwtchbunny said:


> I can't find any emails on the account although he would have had chance to delete any evidence
> 
> That was the point of the thread, I wondered if you guys had any idea how to recover any deleted emails on fb


He would have to have an e-mail address tied to his fb account. It could be any e-mail, but unless he's changed the fb settings, any fb message to him (not his sent messages) would be copied and sent as an e-mail to whatever e-mail address he listed on the account.

Maybe you won't be as lucky as I was when I got hold of my WS's received fb messages, but it wouldn't hurt to check. I was lucky because my wife or the POSOM weren't very smart.

1- My wife didn't use a different e-mail account for fb so all the POSOM's fb messages went to her home e-mail.

2- Of course she deleted them, but we use a non-internet based e-mail software (Outlook). Unbeknownst to her, Outlook keeps all deleted e-mails in an Outlook folder, right on the hard drive.

3- I bought some e-mail recovery software on-line, installed it on her laptop while she was gone from the house, and recovered 3700 deleted e-mails from the POSOM. Went back a year and a half. That wasn't a smoking gun, it was nuclear fall out.

Also, if you have his e-mail password and e-mail settings, you could open up his e-mail account on another computer and see if the e-mail server will download all of his old e-mails. Even if he deleted them that might work. It worked for me but I only got about half as many of them that way - as with the software.


----------

